# Pots Done Up



## myingling (Aug 13, 2017)

couple pots got done up stabilized wood flamed box elder end grain cut elder spalted maple

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks Mike and the 2 end pots someone had sent me the feathers put under the crystal of a ocellated turkey they had gotten just adds a nice touch for someone
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocellated_turkey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2017)

Sweet! I love the feathers... do they have any effect on the sound?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## myingling (Aug 13, 2017)

no I notice no difference in sound with the feather ,,, the gray is light coat paint ,,, now when u do that u have go light it can make a difference if heavy coats


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice work. We still need a video to see how those things work for those of us that have never seen them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2017)

Very cool....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 15, 2017)

They all look great. Are both the FBE stabilized? I got some reason am drawn too the end cut grain


----------



## myingling (Aug 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice work. We still need a video to see how those things work for those of us that have never seen them.




well don't have any how to videos but here how they sound


----------



## myingling (Aug 15, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> They all look great. Are both the FBE stabilized? I got some reason am drawn too the end cut grain



yes both stabilized to me its the only way to good with that wood for a pot call


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 15, 2017)

Hmmm...no sound


----------



## myingling (Aug 18, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Hmmm...no sound




guess u need link
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB6UxOSgHc6At6K63WpvpFg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2017)

Great looking calls. Does the extra wide center hole give you a higher and raspier sound ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 4, 2017)

it don't effect the pitch much not enough to notice,, call may be able get bit louder,, that hole is to run some soft talk on the slate


----------



## TimR (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice set of calls! Like the custom striker plate (not sure if right term).


----------

